# MiterSet... have you heard of them?



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey! I just found out about this Fantastic set of jigs!*

Cut Perfect Miter cuts… Cut Perfect segments for polygons!
No MUSS or FUSS… Set it and Cut them!

You MUST SEE THIS fantastic set of jigs! To get absolutely Perfect Miter cuts 100% of the time with NO MESS - NO FUSS! Also, cut perfect segments for Polygons!

Set it and GET IT… for use on Tablesaws, Circular saws, miter saws, router tables, & even at a drill press table!

*Unbelievable… BUT TRUE… The best I have ever seen!*

Want to make a 7 sided polygon? A 20 sided polygon? (selectable from 4-20 sides)... Set it and start cutting! That simple! NO MESS, NO FUSS, *No Test cutting frustrations!*

It's called *Miter Set!*

I do not have this yet… BUT, I will get it as soon as I can afford it!

*See the Demo here!*


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry Joe, but those jigs would take all the fun out of fixing the fit. ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

very neat idea Joe …...*BUT* ....... https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/miterset-package-set ....a little salty in price :<))


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> very neat idea Joe …...*BUT* ....... https://miterset.myshopify.com/products/miterset-package-set ....a little salty in price :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yes, it's a little pricy…. BUT, just think of all of the frustration LOST in beating your head against the wall to get a Perfect fit of a segmented polygon… or a perfect 45* miter ALL of the time!

If you don't have problems in getting those, no problem, you are GOOD! ... no sense in buying this!

I wish I could say that…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Sorry Joe, but those jigs would take all the fun out of fixing the fit. ;-)
> 
> - papadan


That "fixing part" is pure frustration to me… LOL


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Neat. Price for the set isn't bad compared to similar precision jigs.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I was not aware of it Joe. Very impressive jig. If one wants perfect miters every time it's well worth the price. I will have to check it out further.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Interesting! Another way to make to get the job done.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

For close to the same money, you can buy an Incra replacement miter gauge that is superior in every way to nearly all OEM miter gauges IMHO. I have had the 1000HD for 10 years or more and it is as accurate now as it was when I bought it. There are other brands for a similar price that I have heard are also good.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interesting, while I agree with some of the other comments on Inca miter gauge, which i have. I think the segmented set might have some some real value in it. I'm about to make the easy sled and use the wedges. I think that will work well, if not I might go this route. Thx for sharing.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I own the basic version of it. Bought it a few years ago. It doesn't come out much. Handy on occasion, but not enough to justify the now even more inflated price.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

COME ON Tony ….waiting on your version ….. I know your brains cooking …...LMAO :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> For close to the same money, you can buy an Incra replacement miter gauge that is superior in every way to nearly all OEM miter gauges IMHO. I have had the 1000HD for 10 years or more and it is as accurate now as it was when I bought it. There are other brands for a similar price that I have heard are also good.
> 
> - ArtMann


YES : http://www.rockler.com/incra-miter-gauge-1000 cheaper :<))


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Are we working with exotic space age metals or living, breathing, swelling and shrinking wood?

We buy the sharpest cleanest cutting blades, set our expensive miter jigs to .0000001 degree of accuracy, making sure the material is exactly 8% moisture content, in our surgically clean, air conditioned workshop, numbering each piece with sequential accuracy to assure matching grain, then press the finely cut joints together with a water filled glue. Then this glue which is applied in a slightly uneven thickness undetected by the naked eye is squeezed to even more unseen miss thickness to be absorbed randomly between summer and winter growth rings and changing the moisture content uncontrollably and coincidentally the smooth clean cut surface we worked so hard to produce.

ALAS, my foolish Igor, we must pray for a lightning storm to give life to our patient lying helpless on the table!

P.S. That was fun and thank the gods for sandpaper.


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

+1 on the Incra, I have the 1000SE, which has replaced the one on the saw.

But it does look kool.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That is pretty slick, Joe. One variable is the fit of your miter bar in the miter bar on the saw. Any looseness and you can lose a 1/2 degree.
An idea just occurred to me to set the miter gage accurately with a Wixie box. Clamp the miter gage bar to a vertical surface and set it with the Wixie on it to get 90 degrees right on. the put the Wixie box on the miter gage face and turn it to precisely the angle you want.

The $130 is a little too steep for me with all the tools I already have!

cheers, Jim


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Carl Jacobson ( http://thewoodshop.tv/ ) has been using the Miterset products for some time now. Looks pretty slick, but a little pricey … besides, I have an Incra miter gauge for my tablesaw that does what I need it to do


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the jig too if I had a need for one I'd buy one.Sometimes I cuts miters but the pieces are usually too long for my tablesaw setup so I use a Miter saw and shoot boards for a excellent fit.
It does look like a nice jig for cutting pieces that's used in a segmented turned vessel.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Joe, you can make one of those with scrap and a dowel. I looks like a sine wave with the radians plotted along the curve at 5 degree increments. Print the curve with the radians out on some paper. Glue it to a good piece of hardwood and drill holes. Oh make the slot for the miter bar and you're good to go. Theirs is nice and made from anodized aluminum, but this can be made from a piece of maple, a piece of dowel and a drill press. Oh and a dado stack.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> For close to the same money, you can buy an Incra replacement miter gauge that is superior in every way to nearly all OEM miter gauges IMHO. I have had the 1000HD for 10 years or more and it is as accurate now as it was when I bought it. There are other brands for a similar price that I have heard are also good.
> 
> - ArtMann
> 
> ...


ArtMann… How are you going to adjust the Incra for a 7 segment polygon?
... it's virtually impossible to do THE FIRST try… yes?

That is the beauty of this Segment Jig… Done on the First Try! Just awesome!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

You can set the Incra miter gauge to within 0.2 degrees without any trial and error whatsoever. It is that good. Seven segments are no more difficult than a square picture frame - that is you just set the angle and start cutting. You would have to use one to really understand what I am talking about, but a careful examination of the picture in the link that GR8HUNTER provided might give you some idea. It works like a vernier scale if you are familiar with that.



> For close to the same money, you can buy an Incra replacement miter gauge that is superior in every way to nearly all OEM miter gauges IMHO. I have had the 1000HD for 10 years or more and it is as accurate now as it was when I bought it. There are other brands for a similar price that I have heard are also good.
> 
> - ArtMann
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I will agree that anyone wanting to set up an Incra gauge to cut segments needs to be able to divide the number 180 by the number of segments desired to calculate the correct angle. I am assuming most people have that capability.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> That is pretty slick, Joe. One variable is the fit of your miter bar in the miter bar on the saw. Any looseness and you can lose a 1/2 degree.
> An idea just occurred to me to set the miter gage accurately with a Wixie box. Clamp the miter gage bar to a vertical surface and set it with the Wixie on it to get 90 degrees right on. the put the Wixie box on the miter gage face and turn it to precisely the angle you want.
> 
> The $130 is a little too steep for me with all the tools I already have!
> ...


That is how I set my miter gage.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> That is pretty slick, Joe. One variable is the fit of your miter bar in the miter bar on the saw. Any looseness and you can lose a 1/2 degree.
> An idea just occurred to me to set the miter gage accurately with a Wixie box. Clamp the miter gage bar to a vertical surface and set it with the Wixie on it to get 90 degrees right on. the put the Wixie box on the miter gage face and turn it to precisely the angle you want.
> 
> The $130 is a little too steep for me with all the tools I already have!
> ...


Jim, all one has to do is *shim the Miter Gauge to remove the wobble..*. does not have to be accurate here… After that, use* the Jig & it takes care of that… it will be SET for Perfect results!*

*I hope those of you who have gotten these jigs will Make something using them and report them to us…

I am still saving to get my jigs… I am really JAZZED with these jigs… and am looking forward to using them!*

Thank you!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's cool, but I don't like the flat bar to get the single degrees. Would be better if it had a 1-5 degree bigger pipes that would slip over the dowels instead.



> An idea just occurred to me to set the miter gage accurately with a Wixie box. Clamp the *miter gage bar to a vertical surface and set it with the Wixie *on it to get 90 degrees right on. the put the Wixie box on the miter gage face and turn it to precisely the angle you want.
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


I've been doing it that way for years.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> It s cool, but I don t like the flat bar to get the single degrees. Would be better if it had a 1-5 degree bigger pipes that would slip over the dowels instead.
> - Jim Jakosh
> 
> I ve been doing it that way for years.
> ...


Jim, those slip-on's sound like a good idea… I think I will make that suggestion… I can see the cost going up as the result of it though…

I'm getting closer & closer to getting the Jigs… I'm really looking forward to getting into projects with them!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I am going to* FINALLY* place my *order* for the set…

Then, I will have to get busy and *CLEAN the shop so I can USE'em! * LOL

I can hardly wait to setup & cut some segmented polygons and get Perfect CUTS the First Time without ANY hassle or complications.

*Has anyone used these yet? If so, let's see what you made with them… OK?*

Thank you…


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Jim is correct in that the miter bar/slot fit is critical.
I have an Incra 1000 and can get the miter/blade angle "perfect" with ground set up triangles. I have the slop in the miter bar virtually eliminated with set screws, but still loose enough to slide smoothly. Even after all this I can make the same cut with the same setup and get slightly different angles.

I've found the best way to get super tight, perfect miters (if you have an even number of sides) is to glue up or securely join each miter, but leave the two joints along a straight line free. Use a jig to allow for a saw pass that will correct the line along these two joints on both halves, then they will be perfect.

For example, a simple four cornered picture frame. Set up and cut all the 45 deg angles. Join two of the corners (tape/glue up), pulling the joints as tight as possible. You now have two "L's"

Clamp one of these L's to a flat board so the unjoined edges will get a skim cut and run the piece through. Repeat for the other L.

Of course there are other ways to perfect a simple rectangle, but this method really begins to shine for hexagons on up.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Jim is correct in that the miter bar/slot fit is critical.
> I have an Incra 1000 and can get the miter/blade angle "perfect" with ground set up triangles. I have the slop in the miter bar virtually eliminated with set screws, but still loose enough to slide smoothly. Even after all this I can make the same cut with the same setup and get slightly different angles.
> 
> I ve found the best way to get super tight, perfect miters (if you have an even number of sides) is to glue up or securely join each miter, but leave the two joints along a straight line free. Use a jig to allow for a saw pass that will correct the line along these two joints on both halves, then they will be perfect.
> ...


*If the Miter gauge is NOT exactly at 90*,* as the result of a sloppy /* inaccurate setting*, the sloppy part must be fixed by shimming/adjusting to get solid. *Does NOT have to be super accurate.*

*By using these jigs, they MAKE UP for any inaccuracies and give you perfect results.*

*The miter gauge should be SOLID and NOT wobbling around!! After that the Jigs do the job!*


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

That is my problem. I can get a perfect angle easily, but not consistently. The miter is stable and solid, but any slight flexing (most likely the blade), and the angle is off by 0.1 degrees or so. Multiply by 6, 8, or 10 and the errors compound.

I know it can be done, but I'm still chasing the dragon. Meanwhile I'll let the geometry of the saw help me out 8^)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> That is my problem. I can get a perfect angle easily, but not consistently. The miter is stable and solid, but any slight flexing (most likely the blade), and the angle is off by 0.1 degrees or so. Multiply by 6, 8, or 10 and the errors compound.
> 
> I know it can be done, but I m still chasing the dragon. Meanwhile I ll let the geometry of the saw help me out 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Are you using a Thin Kerf blade… without stiffeners? If so, that could be ur problem… (??)


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Are you using a Thin Kerf blade… without stiffeners? If so, that could be ur problem… (??)
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Standard kerf WWII. I notice a difference when doing a skim cut versus a full crosscut as well as density changes in the wood (oak usually).

Normally the difference is too small to really notice, but when trying to keep to a small fraction of a degree, multiplied by 8, these small changes really add up!

A shooting board and a sharp plane is something I've been wanting to try to fine tune after the cut.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I just placed my Order for the set…

I am looking forward to my first test project!*


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Let us know your results Joe!


----------



## lalkie (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you guys happy with the miter set. I am looking at getting one. Do they work as good as advertised? Is there a way to cut stays with the jig? Thanks Larry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have been plagued with a bad HIP which has affected my back…*

Will have a Hip replacement in Feb. 2018… I'm chomping at the bit to USE MY JIG…
I am expecting very good results….

I can see it taking many hours of testing, cutting, testing, in *cutting all of the segments for Turning bowls…*
Set it for the # of segments, calc. the length of segments for proper diameter, cuttem & be done with it… 
*ON FIRST TRY!*

*NO MORE FRUSTRATION and Retries to get it Right ON… AWESOME!*

I will try to get a test done before my surgery… but I can't promise anything.

*For more information about these Miter Set jigs.*


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

I have the set and used it for my Powermatic table saw and jet sander. They are wonderful.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Joe hope you got through the hip op in good shape. Wondered how it went with the set you bought. David Stanton did a video on them and made the distinction that his Incra miter gauge registered off the back of his mitergauge fence and the MiterSet registers off the face of mitergauge fence. He uses a auxiliary fence and had the good observation that the thickness of the auxiliary fence could easily be off from one side to the other and it wouldn't matter because you are registering off the face of the fence vs behind the fence.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I now have to clean the SHOP so I can FINALLY get something done using those Fantastic gems!


----------



## Birtel (Dec 12, 2018)

There topics are one of the best things to understand and we will know more about it on paper writer service. It's what we all can do and we will know more about it for sure.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Possibly mistaken, but I was under the impression about everyone who did segmented turnings used one of these to set their angles. Included info is what tells you which angle for number of sides. Joe you use the word polygon several times in your opening. Are you cutting a lot of them? Now if you are cutting a lot of multi sided angles this is what you want. If you just have one. I would just use this.

Honestly, unless you are doing the segmented work, a guy just wanting super accurate miters for 4 sided work would do just as good with a Wixey "cube" type of block for dead nutz angles, and a Sterrett protractor for dead accurate angles. Unlike the super angle finder thingie, which would only earn it's keep when you did multi angles, both of these can and probably will be used every day you are in the shop. I would go out on a limb to think, most here already have them, and maybe just forget to use them.

Wixey










Sterrett protractor, comes in manual, or digital models, pretty cheap for the accuracy it gives you. It will work equally well with a brand X super cheap miter gauge, or one the Incra's which equals what a lot of folks make in a week of hard work, and convinces some woodworkers there is no other…..


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn't used it yet?
IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!

Cricket?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


captain are you referring to joe lyddon,he's a well respected member here since the begging.i would hardly call him a troll.?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I prefer my very cheap and very accurate shop made wedgie sled that I can easily set any angle on with either store bought wedgies or with my digital miter gauge.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


*OK… When I started this I was scheduled for hip replacement surgery, in horrible pain, and could NOT do much at all… *PLUS, my shop was & still is a MESS… I want to get it cleaned up SO I CAN DO SOMETHING which includes trying this Great product out…

Things just don't happen as FAST as they used to… I STILL think this is a GREAT Product… and am looking forward to finally USING IT!!

*So, don't get your tail in a knot… just cool it, relax, and wait for any results from me… OK?*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


well said joe.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


*DITTO ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<)))*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe is certainly a well-respected member here.

However, I'm suspicious of any product evaluation posted by somebody who doesn't actually have any user experience with the item.

I recall another member who posted a glowing 5-star review of a cheesy Harbor Freight lathe, despite the fact that the poster had no experience with ANY lathes. Indeed the lathe was still unpacked when his review was posted.

All to say, some people will be influenced to buy a product without assessing the validity of the (premature) testimonials.

Hope you're recovering well, Joe!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


Joe Lyddon is absolutely the last guy I would accuse of such behavior. I think an apology is in order.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ditto gerry!


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

His signature explains his post.
CaptainKlutz?

Just because someone asks a question that another thinks is questionable, answer to your knowledge level. You are NOT the forum police.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*As I was watching this video about a Wavy Bowl, I saw one of these being USED to make it!*

Just start watching it… COOL procedure… After the long strip of many pieces are glued together, this is used to cut all of the pieces for a large circle… and it goes on & on… *It was used at about the 3 minute mark…*

Really COOL…


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If you hang your table saw miter from your table saw, and attach a Wixey gauge to the miter bar, This does the same thing for $25.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I saw this post originally and wondered why it had become current, so I came back to check.
Fairly poor form I might add,

So where is the apology?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Bought it, returned it, bought the incra 5000 sled.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> I saw this post originally and wondered why it had become current, so I came back to check.
> Fairly poor form I might add,
> 
> So where is the apology?
> ...


No apology required… I don't need one… He really didn't KNOW what happened… 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Bought it, returned it, bought the incra 5000 sled.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey…

What was wrong with it? Did you try it & it failed… or what?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Thats very diplomatic of you Joe, ... the world need more people like you.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Joe, I thought the sled gave me the same accuracy, but I could use it for many other things. Not a nock on the jig, I just thought the $ would be for better use towards the sled. Sorry if my post game out as a negative.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

This is how I achieve tight joints on a segmented circle. simply glue your segments into two halves, then either flat-sand or joint the ends on a chute board.



















The accumulating error of angular deviation disappears when you touch up your two halves into perfect 180 degree mating surfaces.

The sanded component became the rolled edge of the turned vase in the second photo.

A winner every time. At minimal cost, too.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooops double post.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I have to admit, it was my first thought. The original post and subsequent replies definitely read like an ad/spam. I was surprised to see that it wasn't someone that only had something like 6 posts.

Maybe someone is getting compensated to post this stuff?


> Thread is over a year old, and it took the OP 1 month after 1st post to actually buy one?
> Then returns occasionally to troll the thread for more sales saying he hasn t used it yet?
> IMHO - INFOMERCIAL SPAM!
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

or maybe he's just a nice guy who was trying to share a product he was excited about !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Joe, I thought the sled gave me the same accuracy, but I could use it for many other things. Not a nock on the jig, I just thought the $ would be for better use towards the sled. Sorry if my post game out as a negative.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey,

No problem… Thank you… I was just curious why you returned it…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> This is how I achieve tight joints on a segmented circle. simply glue your segments into two halves, then either flat-sand or joint the ends on a chute board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that would work if the total number of segments were an even number; not if there were an odd number.

By using the Segments jig, you get perfect results Regardless of the number of elements.

No more processing required at all…

Thank you Poopiekat…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> or maybe he s just a nice guy who was trying to share a product he was excited about !
> 
> - pottz


I still think they are Fantastic Jigs (although kinda pricey)... I am STILL looking forward to being able to USE'em to see how they work for me… I did have to save a little $$ to get them… I am still Jazzed about them… Such a simple way of solving a very Frustrating problem…

Thank you.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

++++1 on the Incra
Every time I look at mine and or use it I pat myself on the back for getting one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That Incra must be one SUPER GOOD thing, also! 

Thank you!


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

This is my Incra 1000 HD after registering it to the MiterSet for 4 segments. I hadn't checked my Incra for over a year and hadn't needed to use a 45 degree cut. I did set it perfectly initially. The miters all come out perfect using this setting from the MiterSet.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds like you're applying your Incra 1000 HD TO the Miter Set to get THE SETTING you want…
...* then using the Incra 1000 HD as set by the Miter Set?*

*Is that right?*

Sounds like a real Overkill… but,* if you have it, why not use it?! LOL
*

I Still have to clean the shop so I can *DO SOMETHING*!! Getting close… now that the weather is warming up!

I have not given up on it… I have plans of using it several ways… Along with Fusion 360, by Autodesk, to help in the design (SketchUp replacement); it also can generate the code used by a CNC system… FOR FREE!

Thank you for your update!!


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, It ended up working perfect and i'm glad I didn't just rely on the Incra 1000 because as exact as the Incra can be you still have to calibrate it and that's somewhat of a pain to have to cut up a bunch of 45 degree and then see if they fit right. This is so much faster and simpler and it is registering off the front of the gauge rather than the back which as you can see is off a smidge compared to what the MiterSet says it should be. i need more tools!! I also use the Incra 5000 sled but haven't figured out how to get the MiterSet to register on it. The MiterSet is now my "go to" gauge for anything cut on the table saw.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome… Thank you!


----------

